# FAO Rona



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Think I have kept you waiting long enough


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I've got to be honest with you, the first picture you sent me I wasn't sure if his head was too heavy for my liking. 
I should have known  What a beautiful face and expression :thumbup:

*But* my god look at that coat :yikes:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1:Oh my word, how gorgeous - that is just pure cuteness overload :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> I've got to be honest with you, the first picture you sent me I wasn't sure if his head was too heavy for my liking.
> I should have known  What a beautiful face and expression :thumbup:
> 
> *But* my god look at that coat :yikes:


I think the first photo he was too close to the camera lens as she took it he sort of moved towards the camera, or should I say phone - the others have been taken with her 'posh' camera so the shutter is quicker.

His coat is a good waterproof, non-mud holding one lol, he is an easy clean as it doesn't penetrate so a good working coat 

Glad you like him, he is such a good boy he just needs to learn now that our feed times are just that  OURS !!!!!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The second picture is divine 

Do Goldies ever learn that?


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

What a lovely chunky boy and just look at that rich thick coat.....He is the reason I just love Goldens so much


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> The second picture is divine
> 
> Do Goldies ever learn that?


that second picture sums him up, that melting expression and that (only a golden can do) ear roll :lol:

as for that question UMMMM NO is the answer to that but he is learning now to sit and keep all four feet on the floor instead of front feet on the table


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you going to Trial work him tashi or show or both.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

What a stunning pup!! and what a sweet face. Looks like he has the "pose" off to a T already as well. Adorable Pup you just want to hug him!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mollymo said:


> Are you going to Trial work him tashi or show or both.


Might not do either, I do hope to show him and would like to have a go at working him but it is the time factor, I am also judging a bit this year so not too sure at the moment, the girls may have a bit of fun with him but if he is shown it will be down your neck of the woods probably as we are going to be down the caravan chilling out more this year :thumbsup:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

tashi said:


> Might not do either, I do hope to show him and would like to have a go at working him but it is the time factor, I am also judging a bit this year so not too sure at the moment, the girls may have a bit of fun with him but if he is shown it will be down your neck of the woods probably as we are going to be down the caravan chilling out more this year :thumbsup:


Well what ever you decide he is adorable and it sounds like a busy year ahead for you...no wonder you need that caravan for chilling as do we with our caravan...our great escape we call it


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

He's gorgeous, beautiful coat:001_wub:


----------

